# the wonders of calcium



## gc52 (Apr 5, 2001)

Just wanted to add my praises for calcium. It will be a year on April 1 for me...April Fools Day but this is no fooling..lol...calcium has helped me tremendously with my bouts of d. I had suffered like many for years with nothing seeming to work. I take 2 a day, morning and evening of caltrate in the purple box. Actually right now I'm taking the Sam's brand, which works just as well. The only time I ever have problems is when I overindulge in greasy foods and such, but I can count on one hand the times this has happened since I'm on calcium. It's been a miracle. I told someone today about the benefits and I hope this person can get the relief I have. Thanks again Linda and everyone here for sharing your stories.Gayle


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Gayle,Thank you for letting us know how well you are doing. It is still amazing to me how bad I felt and how just this simple thing make things so much better. I to use the Sam's Club version and it works great.Take Care,Linda


----------

